# what tests to have to help decide whether to try own eggs



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi all

I'm in a bit of a quandary.  I had my first ivf cycle a couple of years ago, resulting in my DS.  We also had 2 frozen embryos.  We've just done the (unsuccessful) FET and am now wondering where, if anywhere, we go from here.  I'm 41 next month and have a lot to be thankful for.  I have a fresh cycle booked in for Jan but am really not sure whether its worth the emotional toll of giving it a go, given the stats for live births for my age group.  I guess I need to get a better picture of what my chances are.  I had oestradiol  and FSH tests in about march and, though I don't remember the exact values, seem to remember that they were pretty similar to my levels when I had my first ivf cycle.  That said, since then my periods have started to change and I'm starting to put weight on around my tum, so I guess middle age might be fast approaching..

I think I'll get another set of tests done of those to see what's going on.  I've also heard some of you talking about AMH, so I'll explore that.  is there anything else you'd recommend having?  Any advice you can give is really appreciated

thanks all

tabbyxx


----------



## JM (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi tabby,

I'm in a similar position to you and am hoping to go again for number 2 in Jan. My fsh/e2/lh tests are all good and very similar to when I started this process but consultant has recommended an antral follicle count scan which I'm having on friday. This basically checks if you are still producing enough follicles and is a good indicator if you will respond to the drugs. I think the amh blood test is also an indicator and could be used in conjunction with the scan.

Good luck in whatever you do next xx


----------



## lovetoswim (Oct 26, 2009)

At my clinic they say the AMH test is by far the most definitive.  So even with a good FSH, LH etc they want to look at the AMH results to give the best indication of how good (or otherwise) the ovarian response will be to the drugs.

Try not to be too put off by your age, I was lucky to get pregnant with IVF aged 43 so it can happen.

Best of luck
Ann


----------



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi girls

thanks for the feedback.  have resolved to change clinics if we have a further round of treatment so will certainly talk to consultant about these extra tests.  Just feeling a bit reluctant to get back on the rollercoaster at the moment


tabbyxx


----------

